# Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.



## Der-Prediger (27. April 2014)

*Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Wunderschönen Sonntag, liebe Bastler.

Ich plane momentan mein neues Case. Das wird auch nicht das einzige Thema sein, welches ich erstellen werde aber damit wollte ich anfangen, da es für die Optik des Cases entscheidend ist.
Meine Frage:

Was ist schlicht besser: (Verständnisprobleme werden hoffentlich durch angehängte Grafiken aus der Welt geschafft!) Sollen die Lüfter, die ins Case blasen, nah (siehe Bild 1) am Staubschutzgitter (ich würds aus meheren Lagen Fliegengitter, übereinander über einen Rahmen gespannt, bauen - BESSERE Vorschläge hierfür??!?!) liegen, oder eher mit einem gewissen Abstand zum Lüfter (siehe Bild 2). 

Bildererläuterung: Rot ist der Lüfter und das schwarze Gitter ist logischerweise das Gitter. Pfeil gibt die Richtung des Luftstroms an.

Natürlich ist der Abstand nicht so groß, wie in der Grafik. Der Abstand besteht im Fall 2 bei ca 5-10 cm. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Lautheit bei Fall 2 minimal, also wirklich MINIMAL geringer ist, wie sieht es jedoch mit dem Luftsrom aus. Was wäre in dem Fall besser für eine abgerundetere Kühlung? Lautheit ist mir egal, Kühlleistung ist das, was ich will (unter dem Betrachtungswinkel des Staubschutzes!).

Noch andere Vorschläge für Staubschutz? Erfahrungen vllt?

Dann danke ich erstmal allen. 
MfG,
Der Prediger


----------



## paexXx (27. April 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

mein Tipp.
Nimm doch alte Strumpfhosen (ohne laufmasche) von Deiner Freundin ... sind feinmaschiger als Fliegengitter.
Oder gleich fertige kaufen zB bei Aquatuning Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Staubfilter

have fun


----------



## naruto8073 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Oder kauf dir etwa so was  --> Franken Magnetstreifen 1m x 5mm x 1mm rot - günstig kaufen!
und scheide die es passend zu. Schon hast du einen Staubfilter. ( Material wurde von paexXx genannt ) 
Vorausgesetzt du hast ein Metallgehäuse.  
Der Filter sollte direkt vor den Lüfter sein wenn er Einsaugt.


----------



## Der-Prediger (27. April 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Okay, das mit Strumpfhose muss ich mal gucken, Freundin hat hundertpro welche rumzuliegen!! 
Case wäre dann aus Holz und Plexiglas. Deswegen wird magnetisch schwer! 

Ist denn dann, wenn der Lüfter weiter weg wär, die Leistung dieses Lüfters geringer?!


----------



## Abductee (27. April 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Sehr gute Staubfilter hat Demciflex.
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...ciflex&sprefix=demci,aps&rh=i:aps,k:demciflex

Der Rahmen ist magnetisch und es liegt auch ein weiterer Rahmen zum Aufkleben dabei.


----------



## Vagas (29. April 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Muss man bei diesen Magnetstreifen keine Angst haben, dass sie die Platinen/Elektronik beschädigen? Dachte Magnet ist ganz ganz übel für alles was elektrisch ist?


----------



## Luca1801 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Bei Magneten, die so schwach wie zB Magnetstreifen sind, muss man sich keine Sorgen über Beschädigungen machen. Schließlich arbeiten ja die HDDs mit weitaus stärkeren Magneten und zerstören die Platine der Festplatte nicht.


----------



## Der-Prediger (30. April 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für weitere Informationen zu dem ersten Thema, wie dasLüftergitter den Lutstrom beeinflusst durch seine Nähe zum Lüfter!

Aber trotzdem danke an alle!
(ich werds erstmal mit den Strümpen meiner Herzensdame versuchen  )


----------



## Luca1801 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Das Lüftergitter solltest du unmittelbar vor dem Lüfter montieren, sodass die Luft den Staub nicht von den Seiten (wie bei Bild 1) hineintragen kann. 

Ich glaube das Bild 1, mit einem Staubfilter direkt vor dem Lüfter und ohne seitlichen Spalt, am besten laufen würde. Meine Vermutung wäre auch, dass Lüfter beim Luft Ansaugen (wie Bild 2) weniger Luftdurchsatz vollbringen, als bei der von mir empfohlenen Variante.


----------



## Der-Prediger (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Es gibt keinen Spalt seitlich des Lüfters, auch wenns in Bild 1 nicht so dargestellt ist (mein Fehler^^), war meine Absicht, wenn dann, direkt davor ohne seitlichen Raum!

Durch den Lüfter direkt am Schutz wird doch aber auch mehr Staub angezogen, somit ist die Gefahr größer, dass Staub ins Innere gelangt oder die Filter öfter gereinigt werden müssen bzw schneller "verstopfen" oder täusche ich mich da? 
Aber deine Annahme habe ich registriert und is gemerkt! ^^


----------



## Shirozen (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Würde solche Magnetstreifen auch mit Magnetpinne funktionieren? Will nicht dauernd die Front abbauen um die Filter zu säubern.


----------



## Der-Prediger (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Ich kanns jetzt nur in meinem Fall ansagen, aber ich wills gleich so bauen, das der Filter aussen, also sichtbar, ist! 
Das man in der Wand den Ausschnitt für den Lüfter hat , und dort dann davor gleich das Gitter ist! 

Was meinst du mit "Magnetpinne"?! Ich konnts mir leider nicht erschließen!


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

No nie gehört Magentpinne


----------



## Shirozen (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Hier z.B. 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00B5KES9S/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1399124926&sr=8-1


----------



## Der-Prediger (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Erklär jetzt nochmal ganz genau was du vorhast! Ich hab jetzt gecheckt was die Teile sein sollen, aber was du damit jetzt genau machen willst hat sich mir noch nicht eröffnet!


----------



## Shirozen (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Ich hab ein Stahl Gehäuse und wollt mir die Magnetpinne besorgen, damit ich nicht andauernd die Front abbauen muss. Die Magnetsteifen sollen vor den Lüfter und ich hab nunmal keine Ahnung, ob die Magnetpinne genug "power" haben durch die Magnetstreifen "anzuziehen."


----------



## Der-Prediger (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Ist es nicht so, das der Pin auf dem Magentstreifen genauso gut halten müsste?! 
Schließlich ist auch er nur ein weiterer Ferromagnetischer Stoff, genau wie Stahl!

Kannst du mal Bilder von deiner Front machen, würd mich wirklich interessieren!


----------



## iluap3d (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Also ich glaube, es ist vom Staub her und auch vom aerodynamischen Aspekt egal!

Staub wirst du immer anziehen, wenn der Staubschutz direkt hinterm Lüfter liegt bleibt da der Staub hängen, ansonsten halt erst 2 cm hinterm Lüfter.

Auch die Aerodynamik wird (zumindest meinem Verständnis nach) weder besser noch schlechter: Die Luft muss EINMAL DURCH den Staubschutz, ob sie das direkt hinterm Lüfter macht oder erst ein paar cm hinterbei ist der Luft eigentlich egal!!


----------



## Abductee (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Die Reinigung des Filters ist wesentlich einfacher wenn er sich vor dem Lüfter befindet.


----------



## Invisiblo (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Ich klinke mich mal zwecks einer ähnlichen Frage ein: Darf man ausblasende Lüfter mit einem Staubfilter versehen? Ich habe oben im Antec Three Hundred eben einen, der immer recht schnell völlig zustaubt. Ihn nachts abzudecken hat da auch nicht wirklich geholfen. Die Frage ist halt ob ein Filter nicht das Ausblasen der Luft verhindern würde und es dann zu einem Stau o.Ä. kommt?


----------



## Nils_93 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*



iluap3d schrieb:


> Auch die Aerodynamik wird (zumindest meinem Verständnis nach) weder besser noch schlechter: Die Luft muss EINMAL DURCH den Staubschutz, ob sie das direkt hinterm Lüfter macht oder erst ein paar cm hinterbei ist der Luft eigentlich egal!!


 
Das stimmt so nicht, denn durch das Feinmaschige Gitter/Lüfterfilter wird die Luft unvermeidlich verwirbelt und um diesen Verlust auszugleichen muss der Lüfter mit wachsender Ditanz mit höherer RPM arbeiten um den selben Luftdurchsatz liefern zu können. Das ist bei diesen Maßstäben aber vollkommen irrelevant und zu vernachlässigen, ich würde viel mehr darauf achten wofür du den Lüfter nutzt. Wenn er dazu gedacht ist möglichst viel Frischluft ins Gehäuse zu bringen, dann würde ich den Lüfter unmittelbar nach dem Gitter anbrigen um so eine schnellstmöglich viel Luft ins Gehäuse zu fördern. Wenn es dir darum geht mit dem Lüfter ganz gezielt ein Bauteil/Baugruppe (z.B. HDDs) zu kühlen, so würde ich den Kühler unmittelbar vor dem entsprechenden Bauteil einsetzen um eine bestmögliche Kühlleistung zu erreichen und für einen stetigen Luftsrom zu sorgen. 

MfG Nils


----------



## Nils_93 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*



Invisiblo schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich mal zwecks einer ähnlichen Frage ein: Darf man ausblasende Lüfter mit einem Staubfilter versehen? Ich habe oben im Antec Three Hundred eben einen, der immer recht schnell völlig zustaubt. Ihn nachts abzudecken hat da auch nicht wirklich geholfen. Die Frage ist halt ob ein Filter nicht das Ausblasen der Luft verhindern würde und es dann zu einem Stau o.Ä. kommt?


 
Naja, ein Filter ist ja quasi eine Membran: Lässt bestimmte Sachen durch(Luft) und andere halt nicht(Staub). Damit hast du eigentlich schon deine Antwort, denn ein Filter bei einem ausblasenden Lüfter sorgt potenziell eher dafür, das der Staub der einmal drin ist, auch drin bleibt. Von daher macht es sicherlich Sinn vor sämtliche ansaugenden Lüfter einen Filter zu setzen und den ausblasenden Lüftern keinen (feinen) Filter zu verpassen.
Was mich allerdings etwas verwirrt, ist das du schreibst das du den Lüfter nachts abdeckts, der Sinn dahinter erschließt sich mir nicht. Eventuell magst du mich ja erleuchten


----------



## sp01 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Er deckt nicht die Lüfter sondern das Case ab 
Stimme dir aber zu, Staubschutz beim ansaugenden Lüfter anzubringen.

 Um noch mal auf die Ursprüngliche Frage zurück zu kommen, gewöhnliche Gehäuse haben immer Spaltmase, darum auch direkt drauf mit dem Gitter.


----------



## Der-Prediger (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*



Invisiblo schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich mal zwecks einer ähnlichen Frage ein: Darf man ausblasende Lüfter mit einem Staubfilter versehen? Ich habe *oben* im Antec Three Hundred eben einen, der immer recht schnell völlig zustaubt. Ihn nachts abzudecken hat da auch nicht wirklich geholfen. Die Frage ist halt ob ein Filter nicht das Ausblasen der Luft verhindern würde und es dann zu einem Stau o.Ä. kommt?


 
Naja, da der ja oben sitzt , fällt da der Staub eher rein als in einen vertikalen Lüfter, vllt haben das einige jetzt überlesen. 
Ich hatte mal denselben Gedanken, kann mir dann aber doch nicht vorstellen, dass das so einen dollen Effekt hat! Schließlich ist die Masse die du durch ansaugen ranziehen würdest immens im Vergleich zu der Fläche wo was reinrieseln könnte. Ich würde dort kein Gitter rübermachen sondern einfach abends was was rüberlegen. Die Frage ist bloß warum hat das nichts gebracht?! 



Nils_93 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, denn durch das Feinmaschige Gitter/Lüfterfilter wird die Luft unvermeidlich verwirbelt und um diesen Verlust auszugleichen muss der Lüfter mit wachsender Ditanz mit höherer RPM arbeiten um den selben Luftdurchsatz liefern zu können. Das ist bei diesen Maßstäben aber vollkommen irrelevant und zu vernachlässigen, ich würde viel mehr darauf achten wofür du den Lüfter nutzt. Wenn er dazu gedacht ist möglichst viel Frischluft ins Gehäuse zu bringen, dann würde ich den Lüfter unmittelbar nach dem Gitter anbrigen um so eine schnellstmöglich viel Luft ins Gehäuse zu fördern. Wenn es dir darum geht mit dem Lüfter ganz gezielt ein Bauteil/Baugruppe (z.B. HDDs) zu kühlen, so würde ich den Kühler unmittelbar vor dem entsprechenden Bauteil einsetzen um eine bestmögliche Kühlleistung zu erreichen und für einen stetigen Luftsrom zu sorgen.
> 
> MfG Nils


 
Ich will ja nur viel ins Gehäuse ballern, deswegen also nah am Gitter, habe verstanden!



sp01 schrieb:


> Er deckt nicht die Lüfter sondern das Case ab
> Stimme dir aber zu, Staubschutz beim ansaugenden Lüfter anzubringen.
> 
> Um noch mal auf die Ursprüngliche Frage zurück zu kommen, gewöhnliche Gehäuse haben immer Spaltmase, darum auch direkt drauf mit dem Gitter.


 
Naja, es soll ja kein gewöhnliches Gehäuse werden  

Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## Shirozen (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*



Der-Prediger schrieb:


> Kannst du mal Bilder von deiner Front machen, würd mich wirklich interessieren!



Meintest du außerhalb oder innerhalb des Gehäuses?

Außerhalb schaut so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der-Prediger (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Nope, genauso wollt ichs sehen! Aber die Umrandung ist doch aus Kunststoff, da passen doch dann keine Magnetischen Spielereien ran?! 
Wie stellst du dir das dann vor?


----------



## Shirozen (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüftergitter (STAUBSCHUTZ) nah an Lüfter oder mit Abstand? Aerodynamikverständnis.*

Das ist ganz einfach. Das ist lediglich die Abdeckung die ich abmachen müsste um an die Lüfter ranzukommen. Dort wo die Lüfter angeschraubt sind ist reiner Stahl so wie ich das verstanden habe. Meine 140er Lüfter hab ich im Innenraum angeschloßen, damit ich nicht
immer die Front abbasteln muss. Die Magnetpinne habe ich "noch" nicht werde die aber die Tage kaufen.

Wie gesagt möcht nur wissen, ob die Magnetstreifen mit den Magnetpinnen zusammen funktionieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

